# Did tri-tip on the rotis----exxxxxcellent!



## Captain Morgan (Oct 5, 2005)

pics?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 5, 2005)

I have to go to a meat market for tri tip around here.  Everyone looks at me funny when I mention it.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 8, 2005)

Authentic on rotis?   I am cringing in my seat...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 8, 2005)

Everything taste's better on a rotisserie. Even ribs!


----------

